# Trueman on Thomas Aqunias @ Puritan Sem



## dannyhyde (Aug 16, 2010)

Here's a great reason for all you busy pastor's to take a break, enroll in Puritan Reformed Theological Seminary's ThM program, and get refreshed by theological study: Carl Trueman is returning to Puritan to teach a one week ThM seminar on "The Life and Theology of Aquinas" from Feb. 28—March 4, 2011.


----------

